# re-handling project



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Looks great! The only thing I would recommend if you happen to do this again on another rod is use the 1/4” wide tape to build up arbors. You get more epoxy contact between the reel seat and blank and a stronger bond. You should be fine with the way you did it but I tend to overthink things.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

believe it or not I went all over town trying to find thinner tape. Lowes, HD, Sherwin Williams, Ace, True Value. Even thought about cutting it narrower but decided not to stress. I did gob the epoxy paste in there though.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

It should hold fine, it doesn’t take much epoxy to bond well. Looks great!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Dev-
I love the feel of that seat. However, if you plan on keeping it for a long time you WILL not like it.

I made rods with that same seat and after 4 years the flocking started to deteriorate, 2 more years they are so sticky they are unusable. Love the comfort - hate the seat.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

well that would suck. I noticed they make it with and without the rubber coating.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

Well done Dev! They have 1/8", 1/4" masking tape at mudhole you could've grabbed but that 1/2" will be fine.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Great Work!


----------

